# HK 90$ Sheer Mystery Powder Compact: worth it or not ?



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah basically, I wanted to know what you girls think about it. I mean I know people are saying:- yes I want it or -Hell no, never gonna pay 90$ for a single item... but I never bought a mystery powder. So for people who bought previous version of it: what are the major ingredients and what is nice or not with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And about the compact; it's on the same frame as the monogram one so:
Did the people who bought it have problem with it? Is it sturdy ? Does it scratch easily? Does the powder leak if it's in your purse? Opening/closing device is ok?
Did the mystery powder broke someone out? You like it?

You know.. all info you have about that product. I mean for the price it's an investment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to know more about that before I buy it or not.
Thanks all


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

$90?? pfffffft. unless its made with actual moon dust and turns your face into the face you've always wanted and gets you closer to Jesus himself, i'm gonna have to give this one a big hearty HELL NO. there's no way on earth. its just NOT that damn serious. eff that x11tybillion.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 29, 2009)

personally, i would be interested in buying this mystery powder. you know to try a new product from mac. but unfortunately it's severely overpriced and i can't imagine it's that amazing. but considering i've never tried it i really can't say.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 29, 2009)

I cant do it. its not in me to spend that much on something i wont use much. especially since something new will come out a replace the love i initially had for in within a month or so....


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the compact is geared more towards serious HK and MAC collectors. Sure it's great makeup, but they're counting on the collectors buying the kitty kouture collection.


----------



## DelicateFlower (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm definitely getting it, but not really to use.  I love HK and MAC, and this is just a great representation of the two.  Later.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_$90?? pfffffft. unless its made with actual moon dust and turns your face into the face you've always wanted and gets you closer to Jesus himself, i'm gonna have to give this one a big hearty HELL NO. there's no way on earth. its just NOT that damn serious. eff that x11tybillion._

 
haha this made me laugh. i second this! $90! HELL NO!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no problem spending money on something if I really like it(even if I'll never use it & only buy it to keep & admire it)  When I first heard about the compact I was totally planning on getting it, but I don't like what they have done with HK's face(her eyes & nose) so I'l be passing.  If I really liked it I would even have spent more than $90


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 29, 2009)

But what about the product itself, aside from the price?  Is the mystery powder something like HD finishing powder or? with what would you compare it ? Is it a mainly silica powder thing like some others out there ? whole other thing? Useful ? Please tell me it's not glittery...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

If you are buying it just for the compact I would say yes...If you are buying it for the product...NO...there is no powder worth $90 IMO unless it is guaranteed to make me look 10-20 years younger...with that being said...it is not on my buy list....


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 29, 2009)

I really don't think the powder is anything special.  I have it from the stylistics collection & never use it...it was just bigger then.


----------



## princessconsuel (Jan 29, 2009)

im pretty sure you're just paying for the packaging with this one i'll bet the product is just like any other powder mac has to offer


----------



## .Ice (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_$90?? pfffffft. unless its made with actual moon dust and turns your face into the face you've always wanted and gets you closer to Jesus himself, i'm gonna have to give this one a big hearty HELL NO. there's no way on earth. its just NOT that damn serious. eff that x11tybillion._

 
PREACH!! Ain't no way... just ain't..no..way.


----------



## meeta (Jan 29, 2009)

i was out on new years and i needed to use some powder to curb the shine and a friend let me use hers, which she said was mystery powder from mac (i dont know from which collection). it did give me a nice finish, but i dont remember it being different from any other good quality face powder i've used. if you spend the money, i think it has to be more about the collector's aspect than the product - which i cant fault - we all love to collect makeup in one way or another.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

i couldn't even pay that much for the compact because if i were to drop it and break it somehow, i'd wanna jump off a curb knowing i spent 90 on it. oh lordy lord.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 29, 2009)

apparently the mystery powder is ALOT smaller than previously, so its even more wasted money.

seriously with $90 u could find something ALOT more special. if u want something to make ur skin look good and u have $90 spare why not spend it on skincare product? if you just want a powder..i cant imagine its any better than any of the other powders mac does. 

they are only charging $90 for the casing not the powder.


AND how scared would you be to use it after paying $90 for a face powder!? i saved up for about a year to buy a louis vuitton bag and once id been to louis vuitton and bought it...iv been to scared to use it incase i get it dirty o or damage it!! so it was a total waste lol. not exactly the same thing but stilll


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 29, 2009)

Not on your life is it worth it. There is nothing mysterious about the powder. I got sucked into getting one of the Stylistics one and it was a plain old face powder. Im sure Claire's or Target has something that looks just like the compact, but without 'real' swarovski crystals. I guess youre paying for the crystals. Sorry Mac, but you're out of your freaking mind selling any piece of makeup for $90.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I'm in the minority here, but I'll probably end up buying it. I'm a sucker for all things Swarovski... I compromised with myself though and decided I could either buy the Rock & Republic Swarovski compact ($225), or this one. And this one's winning by a (surprisingly small) margin. 

I'm ridiculous though.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 29, 2009)

Would I spend $90 for the HK compact?  Here are the choices: 

a) Yes
b) OMG Yes!
c) Hell Yes
d) Y to the es
e) oui
f) si
g) ja
h) da

Which one is correct?  lol


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

^^lmao


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes if you're a serious collector of Hello Kitty and/or MAC! And for a lot of people on here they're both XD. But yeah the product itself is no big deal. 

Can you depot the original powder and put in your other powders when you run out? I would imagine that you can since it's $90.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 29, 2009)

It's worth it if you like kittens with compound eyes


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Can you depot the original powder and put in your other powders when you run out? I would imagine that you can since it's $90._

 
I'm pretty sure bunny said they do not fit


----------



## concertina (Jan 29, 2009)

Not in any way, shape, or form is this compact worth $90. 

If you've got $90 to spend on a compact, count yourself lucky and put it in an ING or Chase account that will match the amount.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Would I spend $90 for the HK compact? Here are the choices: 

a) Yes
b) OMG Yes!
c) Hell Yes
d) Y to the es
e) oui
f) si
g) ja
h) da

Which one is correct? lol_

 
LOLlerskates. I'm with MissResha on this topic though. I'm not even interested in beauty powders as product, and I'm not into HK like that either, so...*yawn*


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

i would expect it to have a REAL kitty on there that actually SAYS hello for that price! it is very beautiful though. i know fancy compacts are expensive, but because i already plan on spending like $300 on this collection i cannot do the compact lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Would I spend $90 for the HK compact? Here are the choices: 

a) Yes
b) OMG Yes!
c) Hell Yes
d) Y to the es
e) oui
f) si
g) ja
h) da

Which one is correct? lol_

 
My answer would be (i)  OMf'nG Hell to the No...But yours are funny as hell to the yeah!!!  Those are some serious collector's answers right there !! Love it


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Not in any way, shape, or form is this compact worth $90. 

If you've got $90 to spend on a compact, count yourself lucky and put it in an ING or Chase account that will match the amount._

 
Sure, in some cases, but "worth" and income are all relative.


----------



## concertina (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Sure, in some cases, but "worth" and income are all relative._

 
Of course they are! In my opinion, as asked for by the OP, it is not worth (emotionally or monetarily) $90. And in this economy, in uncertain times when no job is really safe, it would be better, in my opinion, to save that money than spend it on crystals and powder. 


....which just means I'm leaving more HK for everyone else with surplus descretionary income and rock-solid jobs to buy.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 29, 2009)

I was on the fence for a while about buying it. But after seeing pics I just can't resist...got to have it! I guess its the hk lover and collector ( I guess I am, I just love getting more and more hk things ever since I was little) in me talking. I don't think I could even carry it around with me in fear of damaging it somehow, so it just sit and be pretty at home as another collector's item. Now as for the powder I honestly don't think its going to match my skin too well since the color selection is so minimal.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 29, 2009)

So once the powder is gone, is it, like...refillable? Or does the pan pop out so you can put any powder you want in there??


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_So once the powder is gone, is it, like...refillable? Or does the pan pop out so you can put any powder you want in there??_

 
The Hello Kitty compact does come with one refill powder.  The pan pops out pretty easily because it is magnatized and not glued in.  It is too small to fit any regular MAC powders, beauty powders, or blot powders as far as I have heard.

At this point I am undecided on if I am going to get this compact or not.  The collector in me says "yes" but the rational part of me says "no".  All in all I will most likely get the compact.  I can always sell it later.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_.....which just means I'm leaving more HK for everyone else with surplus descretionary income and rock-solid jobs to buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
...and thank you for that.


----------



## II3rinII (Jan 30, 2009)

they told us at update that this is geared towards "the collector".  that being said, this is not a magic powder, it will not transform angelina jolies face onto yours, nor will it teach you a new language or even bake dinner for you and your family.  the powder itself is a silky texture, it will give a smooth appearance to skin with light weight coverage.  it comes with a refill powder, after thats gone you basically have a fancy purse mirror compact thingy.  this is for the girl who loves hello kitty, or mac or swaroski, or any combination of the three.  this is definatly a collectors piece, just think what it will be worth on ebay in a few years!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^ Well that confirms it for me ... If I am not gonna look like Angelina Jolie I sure as hell am not buying it now....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Well that confirms it for me ... If I am not gonna look like Angelina Jolie I sure as hell am not buying it now...._

 
LOL - My vote is no.


----------



## jsky83 (Jan 30, 2009)

How much do you think it will cost at the CCO in a few months? I'm sure still to expensive for me.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jsky83* 

 
_How much do you think it will cost at the CCO in a few months? I'm sure still to expensive for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*IF* it ever shows up at the CCO it will be around $63 as most of the items there are 30% off retail.  I hope that it does show up at the CCO.  I wonder how many of these MAC made?


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 30, 2009)

I want the compact. When the powder runs out, you can just press anything you want and put it in there, if the pan is magnetized.

Yep, want this bad.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Well that confirms it for me ... If I am not gonna look like Angelina Jolie I sure as hell am not buying it now...._


----------



## xmissmakeupx (Jan 30, 2009)

i would never spend 90 on one powder


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I want the compact. When the powder runs out, you can just press anything you want and put it in there, if the pan is magnetized.

Yep, want this bad._

 
Thanks for the idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! I really wanted to some how use this despite it going to be a collector's item for me. I was disappointed after hearing that the MAC pans for their powders won't fit into the compact. 

Will pressing loose face powders change their texture or anything?


----------



## lainz (Jan 30, 2009)

there has been talk about its price being $70 now.......at least, it was printed as such on some fliers we have about the collection.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 30, 2009)

Absolutely not worth it since you can't buy separate refills or any other powders in it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ BBB, I so trust your judgement on that!! Glad I'm so over it ....


----------



## babycoconut (Jan 30, 2009)

Knowing me, if I bought it I would end up dropping it and having the powder break into a thousand pieces. 

Anywho, I am not a MAC or Hello Kitty Collector but know that if I were, I would be all over it. It would annoy me not to have something like that in my "collection".


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_there has been talk about its price being $70 now.......at least, it was printed as such on some fliers we have about the collection._

 
Really? I seriously hope it does go down to $70. There goes $20 I could spend on something else!  Even though I love hk and MAC so much, I still feel guilty about wanting to shell out $90 for a frickin compact.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 30, 2009)

I wonder if the Kitty Kouture collection will make it to the 25% off mark once they see it not selling. Then again, you never know, it could be a big hit!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be so mad if it does get the 25% mark off! 

I bought the holiday collection's 2 pigment sets and paid full price and then not too long afterwards they were all 25 %off grr!


----------



## jsky83 (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_*IF* it ever shows up at the CCO it will be around $63 as most of the items there are 30% off retail.  I hope that it does show up at the CCO.  I wonder how many of these MAC made?_

 
It should be interesting to see how this goes down.  Either they wont make enough for all the crazys willing to spend their money on it, or they will make way too many cause they were expecting more crazys than there actually are.


----------



## Phannimal (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_$90?? pfffffft. unless its made with actual moon dust and turns your face into the face you've always wanted and gets you closer to Jesus himself, i'm gonna have to give this one a big hearty HELL NO. there's no way on earth. its just NOT that damn serious. eff that x11tybillion._

 

I'm glad I'm not the only person who feels this way. The packaging is what you're really paying for, but even then, I think to myself, "well, I can probably stick jewels on a regular compact and call it a night." Although I am a hardcore HK fan, I wouldn't throw down $90 for something that I'm probably not gonna use. 

I mean, even with the upcoming Hello Kitty Collection that's coming out Feb. 12th, I only pre-orded a blush. I restrained myself from pre-ordering the HK brush set as well cuz we all know that the travel size MAC brushes just aren't the same quality as the full sized ones. I don't care if the brushes themselves have "Hello Kitty" engraved in them. I can just buy some decals and stick them on the brushes I already own.  Maybe it's cuz we're in a recession and I'm a broke college student is why I'm reluctant to spend money on any of the HK collections. But I keep getting this feeling that I should pre-order more stuff because it's most likely going to sell out.


----------



## mochabean (Jan 31, 2009)

I originally wanted the HK compact but when I found out how much it was gonna cost, I decided against it. Believe me, I LOVE me some LE makeup, but I am not going to shell out $100 for just one item. And I don't even like sheer mystery powders at all. I bought one with the Stylistics Collection a couple years back and I've only touched it maybe 3 times. But if you are going for the packaging and you can afford it, I'd say go for it. But I'm not interested. I could use that money to buy something more practical.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_$90?? pfffffft. unless its made with actual moon dust and turns your face into the face you've always wanted and gets you closer to Jesus himself, i'm gonna have to give this one a big hearty HELL NO. there's no way on earth. its just NOT that damn serious. eff that x11tybillion._

 









  though i _will _be getting it cos the compact is adorable


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 31, 2009)

If I had the budget, I would buy it for the compact not the powder.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jsky83* 

 
_ .....the crazys willing to spend their money on it, or they will make way too many cause they were expecting more crazys...._

 
Crazy?  No need to be insulting.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 31, 2009)

I did a pre-order for the compact and the two dazzleglasses today.  I have no clue if I will follow through with getting the compact but I wanted to have it reserved just in case.  Count me in as one of the crazy collectors!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 1, 2009)

Personally i wont be getting it (hopefully)
but we all know it'll sell 
Mac wouldnt consider putting it at 90 if they knew it wouldnt 
i just hope i dont get suckered into getting it by it looking too pretty to pass up haha


----------



## Babylard (Feb 1, 2009)

hmm.. i think people are forgetting that this compact has Swarovski crystals on it when they say its overpriced.  Swarovski crystals dont come cheap... and this item is of course, a luxury item and i imagine it would look beautiful on top of your dresser... kinda like those stylistic compacts last year.

if mac sold refills on their perm-line or if it was a universal size, people would be all over it. i know i would!! =D

im on the fence with this one as well... i would love a luxury compact, mac crystals and hello kitty =) but i would want to be able to keep it in use.  i have a makeup bag so im not too worried about carrying it around in my bag. the problem is coughing up $90... hm.... and thats US... i wonder how much that is in canada? =(


----------



## jsky83 (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_hmm.. i think people are forgetting that this compact has Swarovski crystals on it when they say its overpriced.  Swarovski crystals dont come cheap... and this item is of course, a luxury item and i imagine it would look beautiful on top of your dresser... kinda like those stylistic compacts last year.

=(_

 
Swarovski crystals are cheap to people buying them in bulk. Sephoras holiday gift card holder 2 years ago was covered in swarovski crystals and they gave that away for free.


----------



## cmonster (Feb 2, 2009)

honestly the cost of materials to make the packaging is dirt cheap I mean they're not using gold and diamonds to make the compact just chrome metal and swarovski crystals.  $90 is just a little over the top...but its so pretty  good think that HK C. doesn't come out until next month so I still have some time to mule it over


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 2, 2009)

in NZ MSF's are $52. so $90 USD for a powder converting into NZD plus all the stupid markup.......i think it will be at least $150 yikes!!! not for me thanks


----------



## Arshia (Feb 2, 2009)

hey
its so expensive cuz of the swarovski crystals on it.
I work at swarovski crystals and they are quite expensive. but to be honest, after a while the crystals start to fall out of ANYTHING.... meaning the case will eventually loose the crystals after awhile..
so according 2 me, its not worth buying.
If i did buy it i would be too scared to use it. lol


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Feb 3, 2009)

nope, won't be buying it...plus to be honest mystery powders are never a good look for nw45 skin :|


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_hmm.. i think people are forgetting that this compact has Swarovski crystals on it when they say its overpriced. Swarovski crystals dont come cheap... =(_

 
I'm not forgetting and yep they actually kinda do...But the price is not about the crystals it is about it being a collectors item...Because the item is not expensive to make.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 3, 2009)

I canceled my pre-order for this today.  There is just no way that I can spend $90 on this.  I know that I will NEVER use this and frankly I don't even think that it is that cute.  The nose and eyes on the compact bug me a bit.  Sorry for going on and on.  I think that I am trying to talk myself into being ok not getting this.  I hope that I don't kick myself later.


----------



## panther27 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not getting this either,Katie.I just think $90 is too much.Don't feel bad


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I canceled my pre-order for this today. There is just no way that I can spend $90 on this. I know that I will NEVER use this and frankly I don't even think that it is that cute. The nose and eyes on the compact bug me a bit. Sorry for going on and on. I think that I am trying to talk myself into being ok not getting this. I hope that I don't kick myself later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I never gave it a second thought after I saw the price tag....Even the 25-30% off if it ever goes to the CCO is not making me want it bad enough


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 3, 2009)

I wish I could make everyone pass on it so that MAC doesn't try to pull a stunt like this ever again.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i would expect it to have a REAL kitty on there that actually SAYS hello for that price!_

 





 You crack me up! I just let out a loud laugh at my desk and everybody's up in my face now at work


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I canceled my pre-order for this today. There is just no way that I can spend $90 on this. I know that I will NEVER use this and frankly I don't even think that it is that cute. The nose and eyes on the compact bug me a bit. Sorry for going on and on. I think that I am trying to talk myself into being ok not getting this. I hope that I don't kick myself later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are making a good decision.  I have 479297593 things that sit & I will likely never use them but bought them cause its pretty or cause I got swept up in hype & other girls excitement not because I really wanted it


----------



## mtrimier (Feb 3, 2009)

I was going to get it, but my ADD kicked in when I saw the Naked Honey pictures. (That sounds pervy to me...and i like it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I don't know. I drop things too much and would be jumping off more than curbs if I dinged the compact up with my random mishaps.

I don't even use my Clinique powder as it is though, and that's waaay cheaper than 90$, so that money will go towards my honey fetish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I am still going to sneak a touch when it's in stores, though.)


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 3, 2009)

Is the pan size of the couture compact the same size as the blush/sculpt/shape powder one?

(Can someone with the monogram compact look please?)


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 3, 2009)

The volunteering humanitarian thrift shop buying girl in me is saying "HELL NO!!!!" to spending $90 on one powder.. But I'm a little intrigued. I don't even really know what in the heck this mystery powder is, and I can just imagine all the cool vintage items I can find at a thrift store or how many eyeshadows I can buy with that $90, so that keeps me from wanting to buy it.


----------



## mtrimier (Feb 4, 2009)

If the compact were like the one on pursebuzz, with a few edits to the design for me, I would get it. Alas, 'tis not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blog Archive  My Hello Kitty Compact


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_You are making a good decision.  I have 479297593 things that sit & I will likely never use them but bought them cause its pretty or cause I got swept up in hype & other girls excitement not because I really wanted it_

 
My feelings exactly. If it were refillable with a standard size MAC powder, I would more seriously consider it, but $90 for something I won't get long term use out of just doesn't make sense (to me). 
As someone who does get swept up in the hype and excitement, this will be hard for me, but I am going to stay strong. And as Bunny pointed out too, MAC doesn't need any more ideas for getting consumers to part with their dough.  

I would much rather get some goodies from the upcoming spring and summer collections.


----------



## rt66chix (Feb 5, 2009)

I know the op is about the worth of the compact, so I'm digressing here, but for those of you who ARE getting it, I'm pretty sure that the refills that Estee Lauder sells for their fancy compacts would fit the kitty kouture compact as well. 
I just checked the Monogram compact and the powder in it is 5 grams, which converts to about 0.176 ounces, and the refills that Lauder sells are 0.1 ounce...but I dont have one so I dont know how many grams they are.
If I decide to get the Kitty Kouture compact, I'll investigate further and post.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_I I'm pretty sure that the refills that Estee Lauder sells for their fancy compacts would fit the kitty kouture compact as well._

 
Great idea!! I hope they do fit.


----------



## i_love_mac (Feb 6, 2009)

I will only buy it if I can change the powder out if not HELL NO. I love all 3 combinations...crystals, mac, and hello kitty <3


----------



## eidetica (Feb 6, 2009)

Hit E bay Health and Beauty and search Hello Kitty and there's a pretty 2 mirror compact with Kitty's face in crystals for around $30 or so. Assorted colors of enamel, and just as cool to pull out of the purse to put on lipstick. $90 for this compact? Pwhoof! The Monogram one has structural problems that scream "I'll break!" And Mystery Powder is just pressed face powder.
  A beautiful compact is a very fabulous thing. Glamorous purse equipment. But get the right one, refillable and well made. Lauder does them up SO right; I have 2 of my Grandmothers and just changed the powder color.
  I have the Stylistics one and adore it, very contemporary. My grandaughter(s) will adore it too. Draw blood fighting for it some day LMAO. But I didn't pay 100 bucks for it!!! I waited a year and my deal turned up on Ebay. $40 from a lady who'd never used it (Xmas gift) and it really wasn't touched. The powder was the right shade and the big Mystery was... pressed face powder. 
  Gorgeous, Glamorous, and- patience pays off. But I will get a Dazzleglass. I'm not a completely sensible person.

  I love this one's look but am passing, too pricey and not well made. If nobody buys it, next time we may get a better one at a better price.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 6, 2009)

eidetica you are so right...on ebay there are so many really cute crystal HK compacts for so much less! And they are really really cute


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eidetica* 

 
_Hit E bay Health and Beauty and search Hello Kitty and there's a pretty 2 mirror compact with Kitty's face in crystals for around $30 or so. Assorted colors of enamel, and just as cool to pull out of the purse to put on lipstick. $90 for this compact? Pwhoof! The Monogram one has structural problems that scream "I'll break!" And Mystery Powder is just pressed face powder.
  A beautiful compact is a very fabulous thing. Glamorous purse equipment. But get the right one, refillable and well made. Lauder does them up SO right; I have 2 of my Grandmothers and just changed the powder color.
  I have the Stylistics one and adore it, very contemporary. My grandaughter(s) will adore it too. Draw blood fighting for it some day LMAO. But I didn't pay 100 bucks for it!!! I waited a year and my deal turned up on Ebay. $40 from a lady who'd never used it (Xmas gift) and it really wasn't touched. The powder was the right shade and the big Mystery was... pressed face powder. 
  Gorgeous, Glamorous, and- patience pays off. But I will get a Dazzleglass. I'm not a completely sensible person.

  I love this one's look but am passing, too pricey and not well made. If nobody buys it, next time we may get a better one at a better price._

 
Is this what you meant on ebay? : http://cgi.ebay.com/SWAROVSKI-CRYSTAL-Hello-Kitty-BLING-Mirror-COMPACT-Pink_W0QQitemZ260344688836QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_De  faultDomain_0?hash=item260344688836&_trksid=p3286.  c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|24  0%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

This compact also has swarovski crystals on it too and is like a fraction of the price of the HK one which I'm not starting to ponder over if I should even get or not. They also have them in different colors, love variety! It's just the whole MAC + HK thing that gets me! It's two of the best things in the world coming together =[ So I'm very much undecided.


----------



## thelilprincess (Feb 7, 2009)

i went to see if my mac counter at nordies had any testers out (they had some in the back so they brought it out for me to play with)  i end up changing some of my pre-order (i had pre-ordered based off pictures) and actually removed some lipsticks and lipglass from the order, also got rid of tahitian sand - seriously no color payoff on my skin.

but.......i decided to preorder the compact.  it just looks so cute. no they did not have any kouture stuff for me to play with, but i LOVE hello kitty.  

the SA told me that they fit blush refills.  and that these sheer powders get released twice a year - of course in some new compact case, though.  so i figure, the previous non-Swarovski crystal compacts w/ extra refill were $50ish - so not bad.  i just wished they sell the refills on their own so that i'm not "wasting" another compact.

yes, i wish this compact was cheaper - but their marketing worked on me.  i am going to shell out $90 for it.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 7, 2009)

If blushes pan really fits it's a great plus... so that means shaping and sculpting powder too..

Yeah.. I think I'm in it too, see ? an other argument in the favor of MAC being addictive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If I go to the powder room and use a compact like that, I'll have a tickling feeling of pleasure for sure...


----------



## rt66chix (Feb 9, 2009)

We tested it out at my store and blush pans look like they'll fit in there, even though the weight is a little more for the blushes.


----------



## kittylurve (Feb 9, 2009)

i think i will give it a miss. i will save the 90 dollars for future collections =)
but i think i will get one of the lip gloss.


----------



## msjaybooboo (Feb 10, 2009)

i pre-ordered my mystery powder and i am very excited to get it! the HK compact is dazzled with swavroski crystals, this purchase comes with an extra REFILL for the compact, and im $95% sure that the compact  is the same size as many others...meaning you can continuously reuse it!


----------



## boba (Feb 10, 2009)

i preordered the compact with a dazzleglass but now i think im going to just cancel it because you cant change the powder and the dazzleglass doesnt have a lot of products. what i can get for both things is probably half the things in the sugarsweet collection releasing a week or two after hk couture. Im so glad i thought it out.


----------



## Roxie (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msjaybooboo* 

 
_and im $95% sure that the compact  is the same size as many others...meaning you can continuously reuse it!_

 
As has been stated many times in this thread, the compact itself is the same standard size as most powder compacts; however, the powder inside is *not* - it is actually significantly smaller in diameter. Meaning that any other pressed powder (like Studio Fix, Blot Powder, etc.) will be too big to fit into the compact once you've gone through the 2 powders included when you purchase it.

Which is one of the primary reasons I've decided that I just simply cannot justify shelling out $125 for one of these things (which is what it will come to after taxes in Canadian funds). 

It is certainly quite a nice little compact, I originally wanted it and was planning to purchase one. And I'd love to have it if for no other reason than for a collector's item. But, it's just _too damn expensive_.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 12, 2009)

agh im still debating on whether or not its worth the shell out! I love HK but I know the compact will prob not come out and play since I shell out that much cash I wouldnt want a scratch on it!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Yeah basically, I wanted to know what you girls think about it. I mean I know people are saying:- yes I want it or -Hell no, never gonna pay 90$ for a single item... but I never bought a mystery powder. So for people who bought previous version of it: what are the major ingredients and what is nice or not with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about the compact; it's on the same frame as the monogram one so:
Did the people who bought it have problem with it? Is it sturdy ? Does it scratch easily? Does the powder leak if it's in your purse? Opening/closing device is ok?
Did the mystery powder broke someone out? You like it?

You know.. all info you have about that product. I mean for the price it's an investment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to know more about that before I buy it or not.
Thanks all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
"Hell no, never gonna pay 90$ for a single item!" i personally think that you are paying for the jewels on the compact. what a waste of money. but i will admit. its pretty damn cute, but not worth the money lols.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

I envision losing the precious crystals off Hello Kitty's face and getting reeeally pissed...
I'll pass thanks


----------



## Snowy_z (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok so I've been debating on this and I was wondering that if you hit the pan on the refill could you not just use the pigment pressing method and press a blush or some other powder into that pan?


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Feb 14, 2009)

im getting this they full on got me with this collection.I have to admit when i used to work at mac the LE's wernt a big deal to me most of them i could dupe or were dupes but the barbie loves mac and now the hello kitty they got me lol buying this stuff in bulk. I could care less about the powder i just love hello kitty .


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snowy_z* 

 
_Ok so I've been debating on this and I was wondering that if you hit the pan on the refill could you not just use the pigment pressing method and press a blush or some other powder into that pan?_

 
I've wondered about that too. But honestly I don't want to have to go through the pain of doing all of that work haha. 

If you were gonna try doing it, I'd suggest using a powdered product that has already been pressed because it'll have fillers in it versus a loose powdered product that wont. I remember that being mentioned on a mineral makeup forum when I was into that stuff. 

I'd just break up the pressed powder, and Enkore on youtube has a tutorial on fixing broken e/s. I'd just probably follow his instructions.


----------



## thisisuzy (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey, where's the love for the powder itself?!  Yes, $90 is WAY TOO MUCH to spend on any one makeup item, even a Swarovski-encrusted Hello Kitty compact.  But if you can find this powder at a CCO or eBay, the price is usually $25-$30 and it's worth every penny...at least, to me!  It's a smooth, HD type powder with more of a natural, sun-kissed color than most other HD or smooth milled powders.  Also, a little goes a long way, and it wears better and longer than other powders I've tried.  

But the rhinestone cat compact?  No way...just...no.


----------

